# Word processor W built in dictionary/thesaurus?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe (probably) I'm just stupid but I can't figure this out. I've been looking for a good freeware word processor that has a built-in dictionary and thesaurus that is easy to use. 

I have tried Open Office and Abi Word. Abi word has a context "dictionary" thingee but it opens your web browser and looks the word up online. I hate that! Hate it hate it hate it! It's just annoying to leave what I'm writing and have to deal with the web browser. I don't see why it can't be integrated. The word processor can spell and check my grammar so why not?

Anyway, I'm just a terrible writer when I can't find the words I need to use to express my ideas. A thesaurus is excellent for that. I believe MS Office used to have it years and years ago.

Anyone know of one?


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

LibreOffice


----------

